# CRS babies



## coldmantis

So I started keeping crs around 7 months ago, my shrimp has been berried many times and had many shrimplets but I never seen any grow up or any dead shrimplet babies. when I first had them they were in a 2.5 gallon never had babies, moved them to a 5 gallon never had babies, moved them to a 10 gallons had a lots of babies and they were there for a few months around 5-6. The problem is when they have babies I see the tiny shrimplets for like 2 weeks then I never see them again, I thought they died but when I moved them to a 20 gallon long I saw lots of them but they were really hard to move so I lost many of them. In the 20 gallon they had more babies seen them for like 2 weeks and about a month later I don't see any. So basicly I think they are dead, I think I have around 20ish adults and no babies in sight. I keep them with rcs and bushynoise plecos (juvie ones about 2.5") I don't think the plecos are eating them but then again I don't see any babies. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## matti2uude

The bushynose Plecos will eat the dead shrimp so you probably won't see the dead bodies.


----------



## missindifferent

Shrimps also eat dead bodies ...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

There's 2 things you are doing wrong here.
1) Baby shrimpletts don't survive long with any other fish. They must have some supper nice spots to hide where it's impossible for the fish to get at them. Otherwise they are simply nice expensive food.
2) Sharing CRS in the same tank with RCS only means that it's a matter of time before the RCS out compete the CRS. It's simply evolution. RCS will eventually win because grown almost twice as fast.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

I have the exact same problem your describing.

It's not the fish b/c i have a shrimp only tank that is heavily planted.
And it isn't the cherries as I also have them and the problem existed before introducing them with my crystals.

I'm narrowing my suspect down to water quality. 
I checked my basement and found copper pipping. So from now On I will only use R/O water and I'll update how that goes.


----------



## coldmantis

I think your right about the copper, my basement is also copper pipping and I feed them food that contains coppers I never had an adult or juvie die only newborn shrimplets die after 1 week or so. I feed them hbh lobster bits, wardly shrimp pellets, and NLS Algae Wafers, sometimes blanched zucchinni. and as for my tank it's completely carpeted with riccia. only some open space in the middle of a 20 long tank. I"m running an eheim 2213 with the intake connected to a sponge filter and co2 connected to the sponges air pump barb.

This is a very old pic of the tank the riccia carpet is fully growned now


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I have copper pipe at home, but I don't have any problem breeding shrimp. You just have to run the water for 30 seconds to make sure that any stale water gets flushed.
Food, I find is a definning factor in growing baby shrimps. Yes, stay well away from food with copper. It interferes with their molting process. Adult shrimps, being more fully grown, don't molt as much. But baby shrimp molt very often. Hence why adult shrimps are not affect as much.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

I also had problem like you few monthes ago.
I had HOB AC 50 in my 10G tank with Sponge attached covering the intake.
When i tried to clean my HOB filter, i saw like 100's dead 1mm~2mm crs babies... so that might be the problem.
but later i fixed that problem i managed to see them til Sub-adult size (1cm~)

Daniel


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

Also, i had SAE and a bushynose pleco in my 10G
and i did see SAE trying to eat my baby shrimps.
i dunno about bushynose though


Daniel


----------



## coldmantis

I cleaned my sponge filter which is attached to the eheim canister filter and I didn't notice any dead any on it. the sponge is not the ac sponge where the pores are bigger, the sponge is like a hydor sponge very small pores not even baby pond snails can get into it. Buy heres the thing about food with copper, it's only copper trace very very tiny amounts that shouldn't affect shrimp I know this because I got these shrimp from James long ago and while I was there I saw what he feed them. All of his food that he feed his shrimp had copper in them so I don't think thats the problem. As for water changes the I declorinate the water and let it sit for at least 3 days before I use it so it shouldn't be the water and I have tested for ammonia very often and it's always 0


----------



## coldmantis

This is what my sponge filter looks like I don't think it capable of sucking in baby shrimp.


----------



## camboy012406

Your tank is a planted tank right? Are you using co2 or any ferts?I suspect that is the problem.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

huh? you're concerned about traces of copper in the copper pipe that is not ingested but aren't concern about copper in the food that's ingested?! um ... ok.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis

I have co2 30ppm, no ferts. It can't be co2 because I only had like 10-15ppm before for a long time until recently I upped it 30ppm


----------



## camboy012406

Zebrapl3co said:


> huh? you're concerned about traces of copper in the copper pipe that is not ingested but aren't concern about copper in the food that's ingested?! um ... ok.


Mine I feed them with wardley meant for plecos, it has copper ingredient. but, today I have 5 berried crs shrimp and 6 yellows in the same tank. And some yellow shrimplets.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp

Cold I'm going to start only using R/O water and avoid feeding any cooper based foods.

If this improves my situation then the problem is definitely copper.


----------



## camboy012406

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Cold I'm going to start only using R/O water and avoid feeding any cooper based foods.
> 
> If this improves my situation then the problem is definitely copper.


I think r/o is not necessary coz mine I used tap water direct from the faucet. And they do well. No deaths


----------



## coldmantis

I hope copper isn't the reason but like I said all my CRS is from James and he feeds his crs food with copper in them and he has mountains of crs babies and I don't think he uses R/O, maybe James has a secret to raising these babies to adulthood. Every month I have around 2-3 berried shrimp and babys are always born and I see them everywhere but then 1-2 weeks later they gone. I should also mention that since I moved them to a 20g and upped my co2 to 30ppm a lot of them are molting, I see new shells on a daily basis I was even lucky enough to see one molt in from of me, I though it was died and was going to poke it lol.



CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Cold I'm going to start only using R/O water and avoid feeding any cooper based foods.
> 
> If this improves my situation then the problem is definitely copper.


----------



## jamesren

NO, You can't have too much copper in food. Hikari wafers are ok, but some food have high copper content just not mention it.
you also should try this shirakura food. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17085&page=2
I also have chi ebi baby food can only share you half a bag.


----------



## Beijing08

You have planaria? they're also know for their ability to attack shrimplets...


----------



## coldmantis

don't think so, I remember seeing tiny tiny white move things on the glass when I first started the tank but those went away in like a week


----------



## coldmantis

has anyone tried this for better shrimplet survival?
Adding Calcium


----------



## jamesren

coldmantis said:


> has anyone tried this for better shrimplet survival?
> Adding Calcium


Way add Epsom Salt? would you like to try on your shrimps?


----------



## coldmantis

I think epsom will lower the ph but I think it will lower it too much my Girlfriend put epson salt in her goldfish tank after a water change and her ph is now 6.0!!


----------



## BettaBeats

jamesren said:


> Way add Epsom Salt? would you like to try on your shrimps?


Epsom salts (magnesium sulfate) did not harm my CRS shrimps. I used both Calcium Carbonate (Baking soda) and Magnesium Sulfate (epsom salt) in my tank to raise GH and KH without raising pH too much and had no problems.

However, I had put them in before my shrimps because I was planning on breeding a certain species of fish. 
The main objective when adding such things to the tank water is to do it slowly. you do NOT want to pour too much in and change the water parameters too quickly. But yes, both calcium carbonate and magnesium sulfate are fine for aquatic use. and MEASURE your ingredients.


----------



## BettaBeats

Beijing08 said:


> You have planaria? they're also know for their ability to attack shrimplets...


Really? I saw some huge ones on the glass and there is nothing in that tank that will pick them off, unless the ottos out eat them. I guess I'll have to look into it. I don't want them to eat my CRS babies (when that happens)


----------



## coldmantis

So I just bought a bag of amazonia II, how safe is it if I change the current substrate PFS to ada. I heard that ADA has ammonia in it, I'm not setting up a new tank I'm just changing the substrate. I will be using all the same equipment and as much of the old water as possible if not all of it. Of course I will be fishing out all the shrimp I can find in the tank first and leaving them in a 5 gallon bucket of the old water.


----------



## Beijing08

coldmantis said:


> So I just bought a bag of amazonia II, how safe is it if I change the current substrate PFS to ada. I heard that ADA has ammonia in it, I'm not setting up a new tank I'm just changing the substrate. I will be using all the same equipment and as much of the old water as possible if not all of it. Of course I will be fishing out all the shrimp I can find in the tank first and leaving them in a 5 gallon bucket of the old water.


Not such a good idea...depending on what shrimp you have.
ADA needs minimum of one week to cycle. And that is if you do labourious water changes every day (near 100%).
I mean if you have a bare tank with no plants only filter then it's easy to manage. But it's a little harsh on the shrimps to be in a 5gallon for a whole week. If cherries, then no worries, anything higher than S+ grade CRS may suffer from this.


----------



## BettaBeats

depending on how long you think the switch will take, you might consider keeping your filter running so the bacteria don't die off. mine attached great to a bucket when I did my change over. I wasnt in a rush to get the gravel switched, i think the fish lived in that bucket for a day or two before I got things set up?


----------



## coldmantis

too late, I'm impatient it's already done 3 hours later.. and bad timing too since my crs just gave birth again not sure if I netted any of the new shrimplets out....


----------



## coldmantis

any know how long it takes b4 the ada lowers the ph?


----------



## Beijing08

Should lower it right away, in a matter of hours, but you do need MANY MANY water changes, so old water kinda became useless haha.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

when i set my tank up my ammonia was 3ppm+ with 80 nitrate
after a week or so they became 0.
now it's 0 ppm


----------



## camboy012406

what if you have ada soil in current tank. it is okey to add new ada soil like 1 cup? coz I dont want to redo my whole setup. and do I need to wash it before I sprinkle to the tank??


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

you already have ada soil?
i guess it's okay,, but it still might raise a bit of ammonia or no ammonia at all.
i didn't wash my ada soil when i dumped it in. if you dump it in water's gonna be cloudy but it should clear away within 30 minutes.


----------



## Beijing08

on the manual it says DO NOT WASH lol.
I guess you could wash it...


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

probably bcuz nutrients? idunno or buffers?
yeahhh are you coming tmw or next sat?


----------



## Beijing08

choii317 said:


> probably bcuz nutrients? idunno or buffers?
> yeahhh are you coming tmw or next sat?


Hey I'll give you a shout tmr noon ish, you better be up 
I just wanna check it out, and then if good, Sunday is the day.
anyways, wait for my call


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

uhhhh will pm the number
anyways
i can't after 8pm cuz my moms coming back from koreaa
(she said no to my mosuras ;(((((((((( dislike)


----------



## camboy012406

what about the shrimps? do I need to get them before adding the ada soil?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

what do you mean "get them" 
don't you already keep crs?


----------



## camboy012406

choii317 said:


> uhhhh will pm the number
> anyways
> i can't after 8pm cuz my moms coming back from koreaa
> (she said no to my mosuras ;(((((((((( dislike)


btw how much the cost of mosura in korea?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

it depends on the quality to be exact
but if you want general cost
10~50$ in CAD a piece


----------



## camboy012406

choii317 said:


> what do you mean "get them"
> don't you already keep crs?


coz currently I have crs in my tank with ada soil. so, I want to add like one cup of new ada soil. coz I want to lower a bit my ph. so do I need to get them first before putting 1 cup of ada soil?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

are you wondering if you have to take them out before you add the substrate in?

i dun think it really matters..
to be honest 
i've done that million times and nothing happened.


----------



## camboy012406

choii317 said:


> are you wondering if you have to take them out before you add the substrate in?
> 
> i dun think it really matters..
> to be honest
> i've done that million times and nothing happened.


are you sure? with shrimps inside the tank? btw how many gallons is your tank? and how many ml of ada soil you add?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

mines 30cm cube about 8G
i've added about 1/4 of 9L bag

yes i've added a cup or so so that i can level out my aquascape
when ihad mosrua in there.
nothing happened.


----------



## camboy012406

thats risky. did u wash it before putting the soil?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

nope un washed.
it makes the water coloudy but it disappeares within 30 mintues


----------



## camboy012406

I will try to add ada soil tomorrow. I will not wash it. but if they die I will blame you deal? and buy me shrimps again


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

LOL please don't do it thenn xD
all shrimps are different you knoww?


----------



## camboy012406

it depends what shrimps will die. lucky you I dont have mosura. only hinos. so if they die. you owe me hinos


----------



## coldmantis

I guess I'll test the ph again b4 I go to sleep to see if it change I did however tested my ammonia like 1 hour after I set up the tank and it was reading 0. One thing I didn't know thought is that the ada soil is more like pellets than actual gravel looks nice though but harder to plant stem plants then my previous pfs.


----------



## camboy012406

how about your ph?


----------



## arc

Guys, copper isn't the issue. Almost ALL GTA water connections (From the city water line to your house) uses copper piping and the city even advised people to use it when you have it replaced. If your internal piping isn't copper, you still most likely have had water that has gone through copper.

http://www.toronto.ca/water/supply/pdf/lead_pipe_replacement_program.pdf

Food copper is copper sulfate(25% copper) and it is an trace mineral that most animal/human/plant life need to live. Seawater, most foods and mineral additives have copper. Many high end Japanese shrimp food contain seaweed which has copper in it. Since its not an end product, they don't have to list it.

http://www.ejbiotechnology.info/content/vol6/issue3/full/5/bip/index.html
http://www.ejbiotechnology.info/content/vol6/issue3/full/5/index.html

Shrimp/crustacean system use Hemolymph instead of blood which is *copper *based
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemolymph

The line between trace amounts good for you and toxic amounts is thin but you will have to dump a box of shrimp food in before you get even come close to poisoning it with copper(they will die from overfeeding long before it happens).

Most likely the lack of survival is from unstable ph/gh/kg or lack of food if you don't have any hydra or planaria attacking them. I had to get powdered foods to feed my baby shrimps since all the seed shrimps were eating all the biofilm.



> I guess I'll test the ph again b4 I go to sleep to see if it change I did however tested my ammonia like 1 hour after I set up the tank and it was reading 0


Keep us updated about the babies, I'd like to see how well the ADA stuff works on ph.

edit.

Do you know your GH/KH by any chance?


----------



## coldmantis

just did a test before going to sleep
before ada
ammonia 0
ph 7.2
kh 7
5 hours after ada
ammonia 1ppm 
ph 7.2 
kh 6 
lets hope tomorrow morning the readings are better before I do a water change to help the ammonia building up....


----------



## coldmantis

just did another reading
amonia 1ppm
ph 7.2
kh 7
about 9 hours after ada was added


----------



## coldmantis

almost 24 hours later still the same water parameters, luckly no dead shrimp I can see time for a water change.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

I love the riccia carpet... is it attached to rocks?


----------



## coldmantis

I rescaped my tank recently so the carpet is gone sold like 30-40 % of it to a member on this forum, yes is attached to river stones about a small kids palm size ones, I redid the carpet using adult hand size flat stones this time to give it more of a bumping carpet look.


----------



## coldmantis

THE HORROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I just came home from work and theres a ton of dead shrimp............
I should of done more research didn't know that ada II will cause so much ammonia to linger for so long.
water param are the same almost 48 hours later.


----------



## camboy012406

coldmantis said:


> THE HORROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I just came home from work and theres a ton of dead shrimp............
> I should of done more research didn't know that ada II will cause so much ammonia to linger for so long.
> water param are the same almost 48 hours later.


what????? how long did you cycle the tank? I though ada soil lower the ph like 6.5?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

when i set up my tank, like i've posted somewhere
my ammonia was 3~5ppm
my shrimps were fine. and they even bred in 3ppm ammonia :S


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

also,
your ammonia should be around 3~5ppm for almost a week
ur pH should be 6.6~ish within a day or so.
with kH of 1 and gH of about 5~6


----------



## matti2uude

My Kh dropped to 0 and my Ph dropped to 6 within 2 days.


----------



## coldmantis

not my tank maybe I used too much of the old water, I just did a big water change like 60-70% and moved all of my shrimp to a 10g for now, was your ada soil bought a aquainspiration or somewhere else. I have to note that on my old setup I added calcium and epson salt maybe thats why the ph and kh hasn't gone down yet but I didn't add any more when I change the substrate out and did 2 now 3 water changes.


----------



## matti2uude

I got my Amazonia I from jamesren.


----------



## coldmantis

did anyone here get amazonia II from aquainspiration and has a low ph due to the substrate?


----------



## camboy012406

i think amazonia II doesnt lower ph


----------



## coldmantis

it does according to the official website and off aquainspiration.com
ada II


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Hmm, that's weird. ADA II is supposed to be an improvement over ADA I. The only difference should only be the tanin colour that shows up in ADA I. ADA II was supposed to fix this problem. Both lower the pH.
I also got a bag of ADA II as well. But was too busy to add them into my tank ... now I am wondering if I should be playing around with my current set up.
Not sure how many times you've changed water since you added the ADA II soil. But it may be one of the following: pH/gH/kH/temperature shock that will kill them.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis

The only thing that has change is ammonia, ph/gh/kh has never changed since i switched out the substrate almost 3 days ago now.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

coldmantis said:


> The only thing that has change is ammonia, ph/gh/kh has never changed since i switched out the substrate almost 3 days ago now.


Sorry, but something seems to be wrong with that. What where your original reading before the change? Was it always low in the 6.5 ph?
I was orginally thinking that if you suddently drop the pH from 7.8 to 6.5 or lower, that will surely kill off some of the shrimps (something like %50 - well ... more will die in the coming week). This is attributed to pH shock. I've had way too many experience with that.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## coldmantis

my original b4 the substrate change were
ph 7.2
kh 7
ammonia 0
after change
ph 7.2
kh 7
ammonia 1ppm
after the change I check the ph and ammonia at least twice a day once in the morning once before I go to bed. I'm going to try an experiment when I get home I'm going to take out all the stones I have in there maybe that is keeping the ph stable at 7.2 and not letting it drop but I really doubt it though since my other tanks with co2 are also 7.2 and they dont' have the same stones in there. I'm going to wait a week and see if the ph drops if it dont' then I have to call Aquainspirations and ask them if I can exchange it since it states on the invoice I can within 14 days maybe I am unlucky and got a bad bag.


----------



## matti2uude

If your Ph is the same in tanks with and without Co2, I would suspect your Ph test kit.



coldmantis said:


> my original b4 the substrate change were
> ph 7.2
> kh 7
> ammonia 0
> after change
> ph 7.2
> kh 7
> ammonia 1ppm
> after the change I check the ph and ammonia at least twice a day once in the morning once before I go to bed. I'm going to try an experiment when I get home I'm going to take out all the stones I have in there maybe that is keeping the ph stable at 7.2 and not letting it drop but I really doubt it though since my other tanks with co2 are also 7.2 and they dont' have the same stones in there. I'm going to wait a week and see if the ph drops if it dont' then I have to call Aquainspirations and ask them if I can exchange it since it states on the invoice I can within 14 days maybe I am unlucky and got a bad bag.


----------



## coldmantis

maybe I didn't explain well enough, I have many tanks but the 2 tanks that I actually check ph is both have co2 inject at 30ppm and both of them is 7-7.2ph my other tanks that don't have co2 injected is at 7.4-7.6ph


----------



## souldct

Hey all,

I just set up my new 20 gallon with the ADA soil I got James. My ph is at a stable 6.2, and kh around 1. The parameters are perfect for crs now.

My plain tap water from vaughan is ph 7.6 and kh around 5-6.


----------



## camboy012406

souldct said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I just set up my new 20 gallon with the ADA soil I got James. My ph is at a stable 6.2, and kh around 1. The parameters are perfect for crs now.
> 
> My plain tap water from vaughan is ph 7.6 and kh around 5-6.


hey my friend im just wondering what kind of watertestkit you have?


----------



## souldct

For pH I have a miiaukee pH pen and kH I use a taiwanese brand called TBS.


----------



## coldmantis

Anyone else bought ADA II from aquainspiration care to comment about your ph levels?, I noticed that if you squeeze the pellets it becomes mud.


----------



## camboy012406

coldmantis said:


> Anyone else bought ADA II from aquainspiration care to comment about your ph levels?, I noticed that if you squeeze the pellets it becomes mud.


maybe its not real ada soil.lol


----------



## coldmantis

na it's real I check the bag and everything and compared them to geniune pictures of the real product and spoke to sam from aquainspirations, it's a bad batch I got I'm going to switch to ada I sometime next week. I guess I'm unlucky lost 50% of my CRS and lots of RCS, and my plants go infested with staghorn algae....


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i noticed that all soils will turn in to mud if u squeeze it.
i am infected with staghorn algea too..
so many algae problems..
probbably my light and photoperiod.xD like 14 hoours aday.. ithink

and

my babies hatched! 2 days ago!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i don't have any problems keeping my shrimps
but i have problems with my plants.
they are becoming infected by god damn algae


----------



## coldmantis

I just changed the substrate from ADA II to ADA I yesturday and that was hell it looks like the end of the world in the tank with all that brown stuff from the substrate but so far you can see the tank because its too dirty but the ammonia is at 4ppm which is normal vs before which was at 1ppm not normal. hopefully the ph starts falling tomorrow.


----------



## Beijing08

the only difference between ADA 1 and 2 is alkalinity.
2 you use if higher pH
1 you use if lower pH

http://www.adana.co.jp/_e_product/163_index.html


----------



## Beijing08

choii317 said:


> i noticed that all soils will turn in to mud if u squeeze it.
> i am infected with staghorn algea too..
> so many algae problems..
> probbably my light and photoperiod.xD like 14 hoours aday.. ithink
> 
> and
> 
> my babies hatched! 2 days ago!


Hey Daniel I'm getting staghorn as well...on the wood wtf

show us your shrimplets!


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

ehh hate those algaes!
my camera is so bad i dunno if i can take a good picture of them cuz they're so small
mines 8.1 mpx :


----------



## coldmantis

if you really hate the staghorn algae that much do what I do, but if you have a heavy planted tank than it's a lot of work but it will work, go to walmart buy a bottle of H20, go to dollarama buy a spray bottle, take the dollar store spray top and screw that in the H20 bottle take your plants out and spray the plants and put them back in the tank wait a few days and they should be all gone, bleach dip works but kills plants, H20 dip works but depending on how much you use can take long and kill plants, spraying always works for me and doesn't kill plants or fish or shrimp.


----------



## Beijing08

I read that adding CO2 will also help. ie dose excel.
but then again, I'm a little unsure when it comes to a shrimp tank.


----------



## coldmantis

correction I meant H2O2(hydrogen poroxide) not H2O(water) lol


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

xD
that's what i thought xD
im like...H2O?:S


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

here are some pics of my babies and yeah..


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

few more!


----------



## camboy012406

wowwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!! so many babies.!! congraatulastiiiiionnnns!!!!! what size is your tank?


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

there are about 30 that hatched and
mines 30cm cube 

about 10~15 more to come next week


----------



## Pamelajo

Congrats on the little ones.


----------



## coldmantis

congrats let me know in 2 weeks if they start dying off or not. Your using ADA I right not II


----------



## camboy012406

choii317 said:


> there are about 30 that hatched and
> mines 30cm cube
> 
> about 10~15 more to come next week


you are so luckyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!and how many gallons?


----------



## matti2uude

Very nice!


----------



## Beijing08

*CLAP CLAP* 
babies in a tank with Ammonia xD


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

nope im using amazonia 2!


xD indeed! 4ppm ammonia ! xD


thanks

it's appx 8gallonsxD


----------



## Beijing08

choii317 said:


> nope im using amazonia 2!
> 
> xD indeed! 4ppm ammonia ! xD


You see, CRS are quite hardy if we know what we're doing 
ADA AS II is the best for high pH water like Toronto


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

yepyep !
i better do a water change before i get too lazy!


----------



## camboy012406

.dont do frequent water change the shrimplets might die


----------



## coldmantis

yes dont' change water for 2 weeks but since your ammonia is at 4ppm you don't have a choice, change water babies die don't change water everything dies.


----------



## Beijing08

coldmantis said:


> yes dont' change water for 2 weeks but since your ammonia is at 4ppm you don't have a choice, change water babies die don't change water everything dies.


HAHAHA nice peer-pressuring!
He's had that much ammonia since the start, so I guess shrimps are used to it. They won't be affected if it's not too high, and ammonia is less toxic in more acidic water.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i have 0.25ppm ammonia right now.

im at school
but if i remember from last night
my water para is


2kH
6gH
6.6~6.8 pH
0.25ppm ammonia
0ppm nitrite
10ppm nitrate.
it was 4ppm when i set it up about a month ago!


----------



## souldct

wonder how you have both ammonia and nitrate..
shouldn't the cycling be done since there are no nitrite, and nitrate is present?
and I guess you ought to have done a lot of water change or have lots of plants to soak up all the NO3 produced from the 4ppm ammonia...


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

i'd say i have alot of plants.
lol i have like half of my 30cm cube filled with erect moss now..lol

it's 0ppm or 0.25ppm
maybe im just colourblind xD
im pretty sure 0,25ppm ammonia.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi

and i don't do alot of water chagnes bcuz i have crs babies in there now 
xD
and mainly bcuz im very lazy and busy with gr 12 work!


----------



## camboy012406

coldmantis said:


> did anyone here get amazonia II from aquainspiration and has a low ph due to the substrate?


 I Also bought ada soil 2 from aquainspiration your correct it didnt lower the ph. but im just waiting for another week. so, did you return your soil??


----------



## camboy012406

so today I checked my ph is 7.5, I will just w8 another week if it lowers.


----------



## coldmantis

After 1 whole year of failing, 100s of tiny crs babies disappearing after 2 weeks, I finally breed crs. Only 1 though but at least 4mm long and about a month old or so.


----------



## coldmantis

added some more pics


----------



## SmokeSR

Congrats! Little guy looks good! Did you figure out what was wrong?


----------



## coldmantis

not really could be many things, but most likely because I changed to R/O water.


----------



## pat3612

Congrats


----------



## novice

Keep the water changes to the barest minimum when you have babies


----------



## jimmyjam

big time agree!


novice said:


> Keep the water changes to the barest minimum when you have babies[/QUOT


----------



## Greg_o

At what age or size does it become less problematic to do water changes with babies?

How do people manage their water if they have a good group of shrimp that are continually breeding - you would potentially have babies at some stage at all times.


----------



## Beijing08

Greg_o said:


> How do people manage their water if they have a good group of shrimp that are continually breeding - you would potentially have babies at some stage at all times.


excellent question Greg; this essentially separates professional breeders from enthusiasts


----------



## matti2uude

I would do smaller water changes more frequently.


----------



## pat3612

Why are water changes bad for them or is just they will get sucked up


----------



## coldmantis

pat3612 said:


> Why are water changes bad for them or is just they will get sucked up


lets put it this way newborns need super stable water parameters, now if you change water the parameters will fluctuate get it.


----------



## Cornputer

I only do water changes when I absolutely need to like water top-ups cause of evapouration or nitrate going up too high. This is where a regularly updated log of water parameters come handy. That and a good test kit.


----------

